# Making a craft market?



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

There is a place, not far from my home, that would make a great location for a craft and farmers market. Does anyone know how a person would go about starting said market?

I would think liability insurance would be needed, the owner of the parking lot would likely want rent. What else am I looking at? This would be in Tucson in an area where there is no close market currently. TIA


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Not really sure, but it sounds like fun. This would be a great time of year to go to the local church craft fairs and solicit sellers. You could see if any of the venders would be interested in participating on a weekly or monthly basis, and what they would be willing to pay.

To get produce venders, you could post notices at the local co-op. or feed store.

Good luck!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I think I would also check with the city to see what ordinances are involved. A lot of smaller towns use it in marketing, so maybe they will jump in and help!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

U are correct, I must check with the city. This is a very large city so I doubt they will help LOL


----------



## NorthWest_Born (Nov 11, 2013)

I would start with talking to the city to find out what kind of permits and things you might need in order to do something like that. That's just my guess though. And then once you got that info from the city then go talk to the owner of the location you like and see if they are interested in work in with you or renting you the lot. Id that works out then go find tour vendor's.


----------



## 19ribs (Sep 6, 2015)

why u're not as supplier to them at that market? u just drop your stuff from your farm, then give them a week to payment to u, simple right? i think, direct sales more effective than we waiting a ball comes to us sist..


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

might want to find a mobile food truck or something like that &&& of coarse try to sell him some of your goods to be cooking as well  --I mean hey if you can sell them some veggies for his food truck b4 he starts there you get jump on competition at the market


----------

